# Fracture Care & DME Equipment



## Sueedwards (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a question:

A patient came in the ER with a fracture.  The physician is treating with fracture care and applying a splint.  

Now if the ER has DME Equipment, which on the splint it includes the application with the supply.... 

Is it double charging if I give my doctor the fracture care?  

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Sueedwards (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel I should state.... we just started with an DME equipment supplier for our ER....


----------



## Chanke (Oct 24, 2011)

The way we do it here (in a small rural hospital) is:  we charge the appropriate E&M level and that is it.  I use 3M and the walk thru asks if it is the intial provider or one who provides the aftercare as well.  For the DME, all out of the box splints & casts we don't charge the splinting application on.

Does that even make sense??


----------



## alisonbee (Nov 1, 2011)

*Splint and Supply*

Facility Charge would be for the splint and the orthoglass (in our case) used.
We would also charge an E/M level.

I believe the MD charge would be for the CTX with -54 and  E/M level, if appropriate,  with a referral to an Ortho MD.


----------



## lesliealice (Nov 1, 2011)

As An orthopedic tech now taking and having to code in a clinical setting, if the fracture care is coded the only charge for DME is the cost of the brace, now if the patient was put in a post mold or temporary type splint, you can charge for the splint and fracture care. Also keep in mind there would be a charge for reduction if this was done in the ER. hope this helps.
Bonecoder!


----------



## Sueedwards (Nov 2, 2011)

*Thank you for your remarks!*

Thanks everyone... the remarks are great and seeing how other facilities work with the DME is interesting....


----------



## jeanettejg (Jun 2, 2020)

Regarding facility billing, my facility has always charged for the splint and application by RNs. I don't agree to charging for the "off the shelf product" and application without modification. I cannot find information/guidelines to state if the charging should be for one, the other or both. Can anyone provide clarification?


----------

